# 8 oz Plastic Bottles



## fant214 (Jan 28, 2010)

Where would be the best place to buy 8 oz. plastic bottles in bulk? Maybe, just a hundred or so to get started?

Thanks,


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are talking 8oz bears look at sailor plastic. You have to buy a 400 bottle case but that comes with lids and seals for 133.00 Thats .33 cents each. I use the 12oz from them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I recommend 8 oz plastic Invert containers from Dutch Gold in Lancaster, PA, aka Gamber Honey Co. or Gamber Containers. Otherwise, Mann Lake or Dadant may have them.

Why that size and in plastic?


----------



## fant214 (Jan 28, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> I recommend 8 oz plastic Invert containers from Dutch Gold in Lancaster, PA, aka Gamber Honey Co. or Gamber Containers. Otherwise, Mann Lake or Dadant may have them.
> 
> Why that size and in plastic?


I have been using mason jars and have a lot of people that want to buy my honey. I'm just looking to have a more practical (less mess) and more quantity so that I don't have to leave people with no honey.


----------



## fant214 (Jan 28, 2010)

danno said:


> If you are talking 8oz bears look at sailor plastic. You have to buy a 400 bottle case but that comes with lids and seals for 133.00 Thats .33 cents each. I use the 12oz from them.


I'm not crazy about the bears, but thanks i'll check the site out!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Certainly palstic containers ship more safely, but have you considered glass? Mason jars come in small size too, I believe. And, I believe, even tho I sell alot of plastic, that glass is more environmentally friendly.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

When you shop around, you'll see who has the best prices on containers pretty quick. There is quite a disparity in prices--it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

Blue Sky is the cheapest on plastic no comparison just got my order yesterday.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Honey Farm said:


> Blue Sky is the cheapest on plastic no comparison just got my order yesterday.


sorry but its not. it close but you have to buy 525 and they come to 34cents each. I know its only 1.5 cents different but you still need to buy 125 more


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Check with Rossman in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Just to clarify, a case of our 8 oz. Panel bear with flip caps (w/seals) $177.30/525 comes to .332 each. Using your supplier above $133.69/400 that comes to .334. You will save further, because 525 ships at the same rate as 400--so your landed cost per set will go down further. We are happy to quote shipping, as sometimes our web quoting is high for bulk cases.

Rossman sells 8 oz. bears with flip-top caps for $166.98/355 which comes to .47 a set.

Also, we offer red, yellow, golden yellow, black and white flip tops with seal.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry Blue Sky
guess I did the math wrong. This original thread was looking for a smaller amount. What is your per unit price on 12oz w/ seals and flip lids and what quanities are the cases? Personally I dont have a need on 8oz.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Just to clarify;;; FAINT 214 You mentioned you were not fond of the bears. When I suggested Rossman I was speaking of the 8oz Classic.. Rossman seems to have a good price on these from my location. There are two or three suppliers who have similiar prices but of course the shipping makes a difference.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Danno:

We sell the 12 oz. clear panel bears incl. caps (w/seals) for $132.10/400=.33 a set. The caps can ship in the bulk box to save on shipping.

The other supplier sells at $88.11/250 or .352 a set.

We try to have the best prices in the industry, but that is not to say we always can.

That being said, the price of resin went up this month and will again next month (just as oil has). Expect price increases from all container suppliers. We will be holding our prices until 3/1/11.


----------

